# Polished and waxed Moro blue, the best colour!!



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice, I remember when mine used to shine like that..
Steve


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Nice, I remember when mine used to shine like that..
> Steve


Your car is beautiful and a legend Steve...........Merlin 8) 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Cheers, Tarting her up for ADI at the mo..
Steve


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Cheers, Tarting her up for ADI at the mo..
> Steve


I look forward o lots of pics!!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

merlin c said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers, Tarting her up for ADI at the mo..
> ...


She won't look much different than usual apart from some of the dirt scraped off.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

That's a very nice looking car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job 8)


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Looks stunning ! Great colour


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Gotta agree , *Moro* does polish up well 8)


----------



## mrdanward (Aug 29, 2014)

Looks great  never seen this blue in person.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Moro does look great all cleaned up, I need to get on top of mine as there's a lot of swirls, yours looks really nice.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

J3SHF said:


> Moro does look great all cleaned up, I need to get on top of mine as there's a lot of swirls, yours looks really nice.


Thank you, but a respray roof and paint restoration over the rest of the car in February because of shit respray 2 years ago is why she looks so good imo. My old insurance company from 2 years ago paid for the work because even though body shop where I had the respray done was shutdown, they had to pay for it under warranty. Porsche and Bentley body shop did the work, fantastic quality!


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

My car has all the chips typically you typically get on a ten year old car so it's never going to be great, a mop on mine with a couple of scuffs sorted and it would improve mine no end.

I was losing the light so the iPad made the picture a bit grainy but here's mine.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

J3SHF said:


> My car has all the chips typically you typically get on a ten year old car so it's never going to be great, a mop on mine with a couple of scuffs sorted and it would improve mine no end.
> 
> I was losing the light so the iPad made the picture a bit grainy but here's mine.


she looks sweet, I like the alloy colour but you really have to smoke the side repeaters and the corners imo 8)


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Cheers I'm pleased you said that, I have just spent this week doing the refurb myself, they looked like this before so needed a lot of metal filler and shaping to bring back the lips before I could prime and paint them, all done in my shed using blue Christmas fairy lights so I could see in the dark :mrgreen:



I'll put up some better pics in my progress thread when I take some.

I really like orange front lenses :mrgreen: but I agree the side ones could may go darker.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

J3SHF said:


> Cheers I'm pleased you said that, I have just spent this week doing the refurb myself, they looked like this before so needed a lot of metal filler and shaping to bring back the lips before I could prime and paint them, all done in my shed using blue Christmas fairy lights so I could see in the dark :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bloody hell, that is not kerbed, thats mountained!!!  good job to rescue it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Sure is lol, I posted a thread about them,



Shame I wasn't able to remove the tyres as it would have helped a bit.


----------

